

Ancient Computers in Use Today - voodoochilo
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9224415/If_It_Ain_t_Broke_Don_t_Fix_It_Ancient_Computers_in_Use_Today

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would rather not read an article split up into
five parts:

[https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9224415/If_It_...](https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9224415/If_It_Ain_t_Broke_Don_t_Fix_It_Ancient_Computers_in_Use_Today?taxonomyName=Hardware&taxonomyId=12)

